# Hello from New York



## Rael (Mar 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say hi. Just getting back into archery after being away from it for almost 15 years - WOW a lot has changed.

Anyway - hoping to shoot Watkins Glen this year so maybe see you there along with my wife and two daughters who I have gotten hooked on archery
8~) Figured it was the easiest way to get me back into it if I could first get them hooked. It worked LOL


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Archery is a great family sport/hobby!*

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:

Please let ur wife know she's welcome to join AT anytime, we'd be glad to have her!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Rolando (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome NY here also!


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to AT from the southern tip of NY. Great way to get back into archery, make it a family affair. :welcome::wave3::welcomesign:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

:dancing: :welcomesign: :dancing:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Rael. Have fun here.


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Welcome*

Hello from Rochester, welcome to AT


----------



## SilentKnight (Mar 1, 2009)

:welcomesign: from a fellow ny'er:smile:


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

Hola! Welcome to AT and welcome back to archery


----------



## Rael (Mar 29, 2009)

*Archers*

Well, it looks like not everything has changed - Archers still are some of the friendliest people around. I belong to a few forums for different interests but I have never gotten a welcome as good as this one. Thanks

Hey NYWELL will you be shooting the shoots scheduled for the Rochester club? Might see you there. We are planning on attending them. We are about 2 hours south of Rochester on the PA border.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Welcome to AT! I don't think that NYFAB is holding any shoots at Watkins Glen this year. Have to wait until summer to find out where the State shoot and Funanza will be held. Here is some info . . . 

http://members.localnet.com/~archery1/2009 Outdoor & Funanza Bid Letter.pdf


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Rael (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks - yeah I heard all about the past few years at Sugar Hill yesterday evening - what a shame, I remember it from back in the late 80's and it was the high point of my summer. I wish I could have shared that experience with the wife and daughters. I got the wife into archery about 5 years ago and she is a natural. Within 20 minutes of the first time she picked up a bow, she was grouping the size of a tennis ball at 20 yards. We got the girls (now ages 10 and 12) a couple of cheap fiberglass bows 2 years ago and told them if they stuck with it, we would get the new eq. Well, they stuck with it and we visited the IBO World Championship last fall just to look around, and all of them were hooked on the tournament end of archery. We just purchased each of them new bows / sights / rests / slings / arrows and quivers - hmmm this get the family into it thingy seems to be a bit more costly LOL but it will be well worth it.


----------

